# s&w40ve



## sigfan78 (Jul 25, 2008)

hi, wondering if you guys could help me out, a friend of mine is trying to sell me a s&w 40ve for $400. i've seen it sold for alot less $289 - $300's however, it is in pretty new condition with all original box & papers, 4 hi cap. mags (fully loaded w/hydrashoks) laser, and leather iwb holster. i have heard mixed opinions of this gun, but have no experience with s&w semi autos. given all the bells & whistles does it sound like a decent deal? and is it a decent gun?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I really like mine. I've had some trigger work done and it's a lot nicer than original. I still liked it a lot before that. It's quite reliable and pretty accurate for such a light .40. Trade in value of one in A1 condition is $125. Most used ones are selling for $225 to $275. The S&W deal on a new one is $299 with the choice of $30 off or 2 free magazines. Start from here and assess if the laser and IWB holster are worth a $175 up charge. If so, then do the deal.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I traded my DC89 ruger for a VE40 and I love it !!:smt033


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I have never owned one, but I had a chance to shoot one. I was not a big fan of the weapon. It had a bad trigger and was to me uncomfortable.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

400 for it is overpriced. My dad bought one new for 250 with 2 free mags. So thats brand new and 4 mags for 250. I would be happy if you got 250 or maybe 300. Those guns have a narley triger pull and feel cheap if you ask me, and I really like smith wesson.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They are really good pistols for the price. I've had the 40 and 9ve and both with a little taming of the God awful trigger were great shooters. 400.00 is way too high for it though. The mags run around 20-25 a piece anymore in a couple places I've seen them and you say it's "like new" not new so you are getting a used pistol with two extra mags. You can get that gun NIB all day long for under 300.00:smt1099

Good luck


----------



## sigfan78 (Jul 25, 2008)

*thanks*

thank you guys for the info, i kinda had a feeling he was asking too much. i think im just gonna save up a little longer and buy a sig. i sold my 229 .40 several years ago and have regretted it ever since. greatest handgun i've ever owned! they are just so freakin expensive now. i cant seem to find one new or used for under $800. well worth it in my opinion, but opinions are'nt gonna pay for it! thanx again guys.


----------



## ImCrazy (Jul 28, 2008)

400 is a bit high I got one last night for $337 with tax out the door NIB with two mags. i also have a $30 rebate or 2 free mags Idk which im gonna go for yet.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Too high?*

Just curious, what kind of laser sight and what's it worth? What kind of IWB holster. If it's a Galco or equivalent and the laser is a good one it may be worth it. I bought a Sig 2340 for $500.00 with very little use and think it's an outstanding weapon. Not what I carry, but still a great shooter with a great action. If you price the weapon at $200.00, the mags at $20.00 each, that's $280.00, the laser could add $300.00 new for an LMS unit (again, I don't know what kind we're talking about) and the holster could cost you upwards of $60.00 new so we're at a value of $$640.00 to start if you bought it new or slightly used (consider the base price I used). It may be the asking price and the selling price may be subject to negotiation, have you tried that tack? Something has you interested in this weapon and it may justify a little haggling on your part. I have 11 handguns in the safe and need only 1 to do what I need, I need all 11 for what I want. I have helped several friends decide what fits them by allowing them to shoot mine and they have not had to pay rental and been able to use perfectly maintained weapons. I teach a little, mostly to females in the realty industry due to their being alone for long periods of time in not very defensible situations without preparation. If the gun fits you and you shoot comfortably and well with it, haggle. If not move on to something else. I don't know where you're from but Franklin's of Athens, GA. has 12 Sig police turn ins in the case for $399.00 and they come with a free holster from a European agency. Never swing at the first pitch.


----------



## pakmc (Jan 11, 2008)

I sold them at a local academy for three years. I wouldn't buy one at any price. the triggers are long and hard(and mostly they can't be fixed.) These guns are striker fired. That means you are pulling the springs back on the firing pin yourself. you change that and your gun might not fire.
Don't do it.
GEt yourself a Bersa or CZ and you can be proud of it the rest of your life. There are a few others out there that are good.
If you can find a Argentice high power in 9mm get it, they are very accurate and feel good in the hand. yes, I'm an 01 FFL dealer, but shoot a few guns before you make a decidtion, I love S&W revolvers, that said, I've never seem a S&W auto that I would have. Not even the new M&P's. on the subject of the M&P's rap your hand around the barrel and squize the barrel. watch the front of the pistol close around the barrel.
Try to move the barrel on a CZ, it don't move and the slide don't move, in the frame, That means that their is a very accurate pistol
Pat


----------



## ImCrazy (Jul 28, 2008)

pakmc said:


> I sold them at a local academy for three years. I wouldn't buy one at any price. the triggers are long and hard(and mostly they can't be fixed.) These guns are striker fired. That means you are pulling the springs back on the firing pin yourself. you change that and your gun might not fire.
> Don't do it.
> GEt yourself a Bersa or CZ and you can be proud of it the rest of your life. There are a few others out there that are good.
> If you can find a Argentice high power in 9mm get it, they are very accurate and feel good in the hand. yes, I'm an 01 FFL dealer, but shoot a few guns before you make a decidtion, I love S&W revolvers, that said, I've never seem a S&W auto that I would have. Not even the new M&P's. on the subject of the M&P's rap your hand around the barrel and squize the barrel. watch the front of the pistol close around the barrel.
> ...


Ive gotten the similar responses by gun dealers however i don't mind the heavy pull i can shoot great with the weapon id much rather see someone buy a smith and wesson than a bersa. I was hesitant to purchase an entry level gun but i can't complain about my sigma.


----------

